# Inspired by Barbie Loves MAC



## messhead (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been trying to find a new home for my little lovies since their living space in my traincase is really cramped.

At first I was going to paint a portion of the wall in my bathroom with Magnetic Paint, put little magnets on the bottom of the e/s pots, and stick them on the wall... The b/f wasn't a fan of that idea.

So I went an alternate route....

And I made these... I loved the Barbie Loves MAC vanity, so these are my little piece of the vanity!


----------



## User34 (Feb 18, 2007)

aww those are too cute! you did a great job =)
 what paints did you use?


----------



## Holly (Feb 18, 2007)

Cuuute


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow too cute! I have those same drawer thingys. I love how you put pink inside as well.


----------



## juli (Feb 18, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! very cuteee!!! I want em!!! teehehehe


----------



## Ciara (Feb 18, 2007)

That is soooo cute!!!
Very clever idea.


----------



## ccarp001 (Feb 18, 2007)

how cute! what a great idea


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww. Those are so cute!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 19, 2007)

aw omg i love it


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 19, 2007)

aww its so cute i <3 it!!


----------



## Steel (Feb 19, 2007)

Those look really nice! Must've taken ages to paint too, I have two of those and have painted them (with just one colour though and no decorations whatsoever) and it took me a week!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is such a fun and cute idea!  It looks so pretty!  You did a great job


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice work, they are really cute.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 20, 2007)

wow how creative...ur so artsy...these look sooo professional and gorgeous...i want one


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_...i want one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooohhh ohhh me tooo me toooo!...lol


----------



## july (Feb 20, 2007)

Really cute and pink!
I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## labwom (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are adorable, how creative. I love it!


----------



## KAIA (Feb 21, 2007)

you should make more of this and sell them , i'm sure you could make some ca$h they're really adorable and a great alternative of the barbie vanity that most of us would die to have one...


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_you should make more of this and sell them , i'm sure you could make some ca$h they're really adorable and a great alternative of the barbie vanity that most of us would die to have one..._

 
I agree, I would buy them!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2007)

Those are great!  Nice work.  I love them.  

I thought about making a magnetic MAC shadow wall too.  Then I thought about the first time an LE fell off the wall and shattered on the tile.  That and the dust and clutter factor.  I decided that it would eventually drive me nuts!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Feb 22, 2007)

I love those!


----------



## messhead (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_you should make more of this and sell them , i'm sure you could make some ca$h they're really adorable and a great alternative of the barbie vanity that most of us would die to have one..._

 

I was thinking about it, especially since I don't have a job right now!!! But I didn't think anyone would buy them!


----------



## pinklady2222 (Feb 22, 2007)

loving it!!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Very creative and beautiful.*


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_I was thinking about it, especially since I don't have a job right now!!! But I didn't think anyone would buy them! _

 
Sign me up if you decide to make them!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 23, 2007)

Well if u dont make them to sell cuz im sure the post office would mess the up some how or  at least fill us in on where to buy he drawer thing-ama-jig and what paints you used  and where to buy them and do like a fotd on this in that case its be dotydb~.messhead(drawers of the year designed by messhead).lol...dont mind me .. im crazy !
 either way you go  ,,.... I Must Say YOu Have Inspired us all!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

those are CUTE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 23, 2007)

genius!


----------



## KAIA (Feb 23, 2007)

SERIOUSLY IF YOU decide to sell them let us know!!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 25, 2007)

your so inspirational makes me wanna be more creative.


----------



## Shoe (Feb 25, 2007)

_Sign me up too. I'm willing to buy them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

adorable! i wanna make some!


----------



## adorablekay (Feb 25, 2007)

These are adorable!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 25, 2007)

I was thinking of doing this to an old little night table I have laying around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!!!


----------

